# Americas Rape Culture



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
Why are women treated like this  ?

Is it because of pornography or how people are brought up ?


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> Why are women treated like this  ?
> 
> Is it because of pornography or how people are brought up ?



Because we are being told there is no difference between a  man and a woman. 

-Geaux


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...


You sort of work that out for yourself as you grow up.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



No we don't. We are being told, mandated, forced assimilation

-Geaux


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


I love your new cocktail frock..


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


And that makes you rape ?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Rape is so prevalent in a society that is spoiled and can't go about the usual manner of sexual intercourse..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Another one stuck on stupid..


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 13, 2016)

Its all good though. There is help available

-Geaux


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Geaux is not a rapist.  You have *some* nerve, Tommy.  You're living in Europe (you say) yet asking law abiding citizens on a message board why they rape women while you are living in the midst of Europe - and an Islamic culture of rape - that is literally paralyzing your own country in fear and terror!   Talk about the height of hypocrisy.  Clean up your own backyard.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 13, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Its all good though. There is help available
> 
> -Geaux



Not for me it isn't.  He owes you an apology.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Its all good though. There is help available
> ...



I agree Jeremiah. My satire is pointing out the absurd concern. Women should be protected, not exploited

-Geaux


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


I think rape is a problem the world over and has been since the dawn of time. I just think its odd that,on this board at least, there is an obsession with some supposed islamic rape culture whilst overlooking the American culture of rape.
Its not a trait of any religion,its a trait of monsters.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 13, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


You're a wonderful person, Geaux.  I've never doubted it.  This guy is a putz!  I think I've called someone a putz once in the almost 4 years I've been here.  As a rule, I do not call people (any people) names.  This time I'm making an exception.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Your satire is as blunt as a spoon. it needs to be relevant and funny and you fail on both counts.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Vindication is a sign of weakness.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You're not an American.  What would you possibly know about it?  ......and you _still _owe him an apology.  Stop wiggling!


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Apologise for what you half wit ?


----------



## Anathema (Apr 13, 2016)

You want to know why there is a "rape culture" as you call it, in America?..... It's because American women have forgotten the reason they exist and have attempted to convert American Culture to a single, genderless society over the last century.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Anathema said:


> You want to know why there is a "rape culture" as you call it, in America?..... It's because American women have forgotten the reason they exist and have attempted to convert American Culture to a single, genderless society over the last century.


Or American men have failed to evolve over that period ?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



You enjoy eating at Hooter's? Watching beauty pageants?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Anathema said:


> You want to know why there is a "rape culture" as you call it, in America?..... It's because American women have forgotten the reason they exist and have attempted to convert American Culture to a single, genderless society over the last century.


Ha, I never thought I'd meet an 80 year old virgin male..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Post #6  You have zero wit so I'm in the lead here.  Anything else before I put you on ignore?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> Why are women treated like this  ?
> 
> Is it because of pornography or how people are brought up ?



Actually rape seems to go down the more pornography there is. Men who are sexually frustrated are more likely to commit rape. Give them an outlet and you get rid of rape. 

Study finds online porn may reduce the incidence of rape

"
Could online porn be responsible for a decrease in rape cases?

A Clemson University study suggests it might.

Todd Kendall, an economics professor at Clemson University, published a study that found "the arrival of the internet was associated with a reduction in rape incidence."

He notes that "association" is not causality, but he does point out that "it is notable that growth in internet usage had no apparent effect on other crimes.""

Pacific Center for Sex and Society - Pornography, Public Acceptance and Sex Related Crime: A Review

"Overall review of the research available at that time, prepared for the Meese Commission found no causal link between sexual material and antisocial conduct."

"A Washington Post article by Fahrenthold (2006) reported that the number of rapes per capita in the United States had dropped by more than 85 percent since the 1970s and this occurred while other violent offenses increased."

Rape hit a high in 1992 with a 42.8 per 100,000 rate. It's at 26.4 in 2014. Yes, other crimes have gone down too, violent crime went down from 757 to 375 in the same period. 

However rape is a difficult one, because the reporting of rape in the past wasn't done as much as other crimes, women felt that nothing would be done about it, now they're more likely to come forwards, though not as much as other first world countries.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...


Perhaps we need to give all these students a few porn dvds when they start college ?
Its good that the figures are going down. Still too high.


----------



## Anathema (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Or American men have failed to evolve over that period ?



I'm sorry but Castration is not a synonym for Evolution. A wise man once told me.... "In this world there is a place for everyone, abd the world only works when everyone us in their place". Western women and European men have forgotten that.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Or American men have failed to evolve over that period ?
> ...


Screw that BS, as I found out in life.......boring, listless culture demands....


----------



## Anathema (Apr 13, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Ha, I never thought I'd meet an 80 year old virgin male..



Wrong on both counts. I'm littke mire thsn half that age and decidedly not a virgin.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Or American men have failed to evolve over that period ?
> ...


Wise man ? Sounds more like an idiot.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

In the old days, when a guy got drunk and slept with someone and had regrets, it was chalked up to a learning experience.  The same was true for a girl.

Now, if a girl gets drunk and has regrets, it's called rape.


I remember watching an episode of Cheers recently with my son where Carla sleeps with a semi-regular at the bar, but can't remember who she took home.  I had to warn my son that today, the guy will get blamed for rape, because today, it doesn't matter if they are both drunk, the guy is the villain if they are both drunk.

Men have no rights anymore, they are always the villain.  It's interesting how everything has become political.

"Cheers" It's Lonely on the Top (TV Episode 1993) - Plot Summary - IMDb


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You are being an idiot that has been brain washed and conditioned by cultural Marxist propaganda.  That OP stunk to high hell.

Why the double standard?

Why should women not be responsible for their actions but men should be?


----------



## Anathema (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Wise man ? Sounds more like an idiot.



Take a well-oiled machine that has run beautifully for years.... now rearrange the gears and mechanisms inside it. What's the likelihood that machine will still work?.... very low. The likelihood it will run smoothly or do what it was designed for?.... pretty much nil. Human society works the same way.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I know, castration is not a proper noun..


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

*Here's the Full Transcript of Mic's Interview With Joe Biden on Campus Sexual Assault

Some advocates have said that a quick way that we could start making some concrete changes in the culture would be to consider banning fraternities where a disproportionate number of these assaults occur. Do you think that in order to put an end to rape culture, that we need to consider banning fraternities or other single-sex organizations?*

*JB:* No, but here's what we have to do. The Civil Rights Division of the Justice Department is investigating, now, patterns and practices of abuse. The civil rights cause of action. If fraternities engage in that, yes, they should be banned. Not all fraternities do that. Anything, any school that's engaged in a pattern and practice of allowing sexual assault to take place, turning a blind eye, should be held accountable under the civil rights laws of the country.

*Well, but let's take Harvard for example, where I went to school. Forty seven percent of the women in my graduating class who interacted with single-sex social organizations reported, by the time that they graduated, they had been sexually assaulted. Do you think that that indicates a specific and localized crisis?*

*JB:* Well, I think it indicates that there's a real problem at Harvard, and it's the responsibility of the president of Harvard University and the administration to go in and investigate it and if it's occurring and they can show that, get rid of the — get rid of those fraternities on campus that are engaged in it.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


Men like it, they have the high sex drive, women reproduce for different reasons.....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Wise man ? Sounds more like an idiot.
> ...


Damn letting women have equality and the vote...


----------



## Anathema (Apr 13, 2016)

Women don't belong on college campuses, for one thing. Greek societies are unnecessary at colleges as well. Thise two changes would put an end to most of the University rape issue.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Well actually the figures could do with going up a bit. No, I'm not advocating more rape, just more rape reporting. The US simply doesn't encourage people to come forward with rape.

Just as a side, those people who claim guns help people defend themselves, well, gun states are more likely to see higher rape. You think people could use guns to commit rape?


----------



## Compost (Apr 13, 2016)

Joe Biden's contribution to the "rape culture".




OP's go-to guy for rape culture education


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> In the old days, when a guy got drunk and slept with someone and had regrets, it was chalked up to a learning experience.  The same was true for a girl.
> 
> Now, if a girl gets drunk and has regrets, it's called rape.
> 
> ...



Then again in the past if a man raped a women, well.... it was just considered sex and the woman had to deal with it.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 13, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Or American men have failed to evolve over that period ?
> ...


Cuz its bullshit


----------



## Anathema (Apr 13, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Damn letting women have equality and the vote...



Equality is a Liberal fairy tale and most males shouldn't be allowed to vote at this point either.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > In the old days, when a guy got drunk and slept with someone and had regrets, it was chalked up to a learning experience.  The same was true for a girl.
> ...


Doesnt the bible say its all right if you make her Dad a good offer ?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > In the old days, when a guy got drunk and slept with someone and had regrets, it was chalked up to a learning experience.  The same was true for a girl.
> ...


I agree with you, but we aren't talking about rape here.


The feminist culture is redefining the terms.

What we are talking about is girls going to parties, getting drunk, and sleeping with guys.  In the morning, they feel shame about what they did, and when the guy they like doesn't call them back or want to have anything to do with them, they turn around and call it rape because they are hurt.  

In some instances, yes, it is forced sex, but in many others, it is murky at best. Neither the guy or girl can actually remember what happened.  So you tell me, who can be blamed?  Can anyone?

All I am saying is, if the girl was drunk, there IS NO RAPE.  If she was binge drinking and partying so hard, and the guy she was with was doing the same thing, then neither can be held criminally liable for anything.

If they can be, why can't the man say he was raped?  

It's like folks don't remember college, have never been, or went to a lame school.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

Anathema said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Damn letting women have equality and the vote...
> ...


At least not ones that don't own property, have jobs or pay taxes.  It doesn't seem to make much sense. . . . 


Voting is probably what is the fairy tale anyway.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Absolute shite. If the woman is too drunk to say yes then it is rape. Women have a right to get drunk without having to worry about some pervert climbing all over her.


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



When we discuss the various Rape Rings in the UK, Tommy is more concerned about using language that is sensitive to the Muslim Community, then he is about the safety of his nation's children.

And I am dead serious, and not exaggerating at all.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Tommy even denies who the perps are. Denied Cologne, denies the rape stats in Sweden, and denies rape jihad even exists.  And here he is, slagging off America ..... Again. You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 13, 2016)

Just another Tommy troll thread against America.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


YOU HAVE BEEN BRAINWASHED BY LIBERAL MEDIA CRAP.

In all instances where the woman has been too drunk to remember what she did the night before?  She did say yes.  How does she know what went on?  How does he know what went on?

Just because when she is sober she swears up and down she would never want that, doesn't mean she didn't when she was sloshed.

You don't know what you are going on about.   You have obviously never been to a party school or met one of these types of girls.  They hide behind booze as an excuse to act like flirts and promiscuous sluts when the weekend comes.  When they go home to mom and dad, and go to church for holiday, it's a different story though.

Don't give me any of your liberal sanctimonious bullshit.  There isn't any rape going on here.  It's a cover.

Half of these boys are too wasted to be able to force themselves onto a sheep.  They can't even walk straight. 


You don't have a clue about what you are going on about.


This topic is about saving face for these girls, it isn't about dignity, violence, rights or any of that crap.

They want to have their cake and eat it too.  They want permission to be bad in societies eyes, and they want to ruin the reputation and lives of boys trying to make their way in the world in the process. 

I'll tell you who the perverts are. . . .


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




That was the leftist meme in the initial aftermath of the Cologne attacks.

They kept denying that it was Muslims, or arguing that we didn't know who did it.

And that it was normal crime.

Then when the evidence became undeniable they pointed out that the attackers were long time residents and not recent immigrants.

As though that made it better...



These people are dangerously insane.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


This sounds like the ravings of a man from the dark ages. What it is about is a womans right to say yes or no. If she cant say either then its rape. I can see why there is a problem with rape in America now.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Here we go again. For the benefit of the idiot fringe.
I have no problem at all in condemning rape by anybody. What I wont swallow is the racist line that because some muslims have raped that ALL muslims are rapists.
And further to that it has been proven over and over again that many of these reports are made up by racist groups trying to incite trouble.

Hoaxmap


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Thank you for demonstrating my point.

NOte that I said nothing about ALL MUSLIMS being rapists, but that that was what he had to speak to, while making NO comment on the thousands of rape victims or any comment on how such a problem could be addressed to prevent it in the future.

Political Correctness is more important to you than the safety of your nations children.

Literally. And you just demonstrated it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Well you believe in rape jihad so tell me what that is ?


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Wow. That addressed NOTHING in my post.

Read it again, and try again.


NOte that I said nothing about ALL MUSLIMS being rapists, but that that was what he had to speak to, while making NO comment on the thousands of rape victims or any comment on how such a problem could be addressed to prevent it in the future.

Political Correctness is more important to you than the safety of your nations children.

Literally. And you just demonstrated it


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> Why are women treated like this  ?
> 
> Is it because of pornography or how people are brought up ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...


Yup - case closed.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

*Spear*

It almost curdles my womb dry, these stories:

Girl parties in Steubenville, Watch her drink, pass out
watch them grab wrists and ankles, she is now a rope they jump.

Three girls, no, women nowlllllllllllllllllten years chained
in a Cleveland basement. Did each one give thanks when
he skipped them, visited the other one, got her full of stillborn

babygirl in Gretna, Louisiana, stuffed into a garbage bag.
Show me her mother, how she clenches her fists,
it seems we women must practice how to lose our daughters.

Imagine the boys:
They will help me carry grocery bags but then will whistle,
whisper, crook finger in my daughter’s direction
and she may flip her hair, she may buck her hip
she may accept their invitation to chill behind paint-chipped staircase.

The cheap vodka will burn her throat, but not how they will
when they become more thrust than thought.
And you can’t tell me they don’t know her NO is not a moan.

When she wakes me, her bed puddled in piss
I will scrub these hands raw,lllllltremble at what they couldn’t prevent.

I hold all the smiles of my future daughter tipped up to the milk of this promise:
she will not walk hunched, fingers playing with one another as if she can wring
prayers from the sweat between her palms. She will not be a girl
forced to turn herself into a corner, taught her body it is a place to huddle, hide.

I won’t raise her to be nice.

To give her laugh away. To be polite as men plot
and plan to turn her body into a weapon of war
and if they try she will know how to wield herself.

Don’t tell me it’s wrong to raise a child in this kind of fear
because I know for every finger loosened another knuckle grows back crooked,
another knuckle is looking to crack into my daughter’s skin
and I can’t trust this world to teach their sons how to treat my daughter.

And so I will raise her to be shield, sword, spear:
to turn clasped hands into heated hatchet,
to hold razors between her teeth
to cut unkind advances with the sharpest eyes.
to tie all her parts together with leather or lace, stay chiseled
prepared for rebellions against her flesh.

My daughter will be carved from hard rock
sharpenedlllllllllshrapnelllllllllllla spear—
her whole body ready to fling itself and arrow
the hand of the first man who tries to cover her mouth.

her whole body ready to fling itself
and arrow the hand of the first man
who tries to cover her mouth.

_Elizabeth Acevedo _


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...




That has nothing to do with the reason why America has a rape problem but if you want to lash out thats fine too.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



So women need additional protections that men do not get, is that your point?

What if the man is drunk as well? Why does her drunkenness absolve her of any responsibility in this, but does not absolve the man?

Are you saying you want two different standards?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You're wasting your time trying to make that point to them, though.  I've tried.
In answer to your OP: being a woman, I guess I might not know the real reason, but from a woman's perspective, rape is prevalent because we tolerate the "raging hormones" theory that men canNOT keep it in their pants and control their behavior from age 13 to 23.  So if a woman tries to draw the line after some snuggling and petting and that is not respected, she shrugs and says oh well.  A lot of campus rapes also take place at pretty wild parties, and some young ladies are loathe to make public that they were there, drunk as skunks.. Another huge problem is that in court, the woman is always painted as a slut just asking for it.  And in some cases, a woman is too private to report it.   Therefore, the general forgiveness for men's behavior continues.
It's interesting that you seem to be saying Englishmen don't have that problem with self control?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



So basically we have to treat all women as potential victims, without the ability to knowingly get into situations where they might have drunken hookup sex? 

Rape is Rape. Rape is not regret after drunken sex after a party bender.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


There is no 'double standard' in rape.  A woman says "No," it means "no."  A woman is unconscious, she can't consent.  Where is the double standard in that?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Unless you have personal knowledge of these kinds of situations, and a lot of them, you should stop fantasizing about what you THINK is going on.  No girl is going to allege rape and go through all the bullshit of dealing with attitudes like yours unless she has been seriously affronted.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 13, 2016)

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Is that what I said?  Lack of consent includes too stewed to stop someone.  Why would you want to have sex with someone in that condition, anyway?  And no means no.  If she says it, stop.    How is that making it a situation where the man is treated unfairly?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2016)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



What is happening in these cases for the most part isn't "no means no" situations. Its post coital regret. 

 When actual rape can be proven, the cops come in, and the guy is arrested. What is happening is drunken hookup sex, or girls who were led along to think the guy was serious later regret what they did, and someone convinces them they were raped, or at least assaulted, even if the sex was consensual (or at least mutual) at the time. 

So if both parties are drunk, the guy is at fault if the woman later says she didn't want to have sex, even though at the time she was a willing participant?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 13, 2016)

We don't have a rape culture.

The UK and Sweden share the honor of having the highest numbers of sexual assaults in the civilized world.

The rape capitals of the west

Tommy Taint, why don't you tackle the issues caused by your own ideology, in your own back yard? Leave us alone.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I dont think that it is any better over here, or anywhere else in the world either. The most infamous recent case involves a famous footballer who raped a girl who was too drunk to consent. He was convicted,did his time and is now appealing on the basis of new evidence.
There isnt a top club who will touch him. However his girlfriend is standing by him and he is getting a lot of sympathy from the underclasses.
His victim has had to change her name and has had to move home 5 times. She is considered to be a slut and he is considered to be the victim. (google Ched Evans)
If you actually read this thread you soon "learn" that rape is the victims fault and in fact the rapist is the actual victim. While that nonsense persists so will the problem. Its actually a bit disturbing to see the subject being politicised.
Like most people in their 20s I had a full social life and that included a lot of booze.Never once did it occur to me that by getting drunk I was a potential target. Why should girls have to worry about it ?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 13, 2016)

"
According to the Institute, the fact that “in 1975 the Swedish parliament unanimously decided to change the former homogenous Sweden into a multicultural county” was of relevance when discussing why the number of rapes had increased.   

It said: “Over the past 10 to 15 years, immigrants have mainly come [into Sweden] from Muslim countries such as Iraq, Syria and Somalia. Might this influx explain Sweden’s rape explosion?

“It is difficult to give a precise answer, because Swedish law forbids registration based on people’s ancestry or religion.

“One possible explanation is that, on average, people from the Middle East have a vastly different view of women and sex than Scandinavians have.

“And despite the attempts by the Swedish establishment to convince that everyone setting foot on Swedish soil becomes exactly like those who have lived here for dozens of generations, facts point in an altogether different direction.” 

The rape capitals of the west


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> Why are women treated like this  ?
> 
> Is it because of pornography or how people are brought up ?



It's because of alcohol.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Says the, what? 1/4 wit?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > You want to know why there is a "rape culture" as you call it, in America?..... It's because American women have forgotten the reason they exist and have attempted to convert American Culture to a single, genderless society over the last century.
> ...



I've been to London, seen the teeth you folks have

I wouldn't bring evolution into the conversation if I were you. 

Just sayin


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> We don't have a rape culture.
> 
> The UK and Sweden share the honor of having the highest numbers of sexual assaults in the civilized world.
> 
> ...



I dont accept your figures.In fact they are not accurate.

Top 10 Countries With Highest Rape Crime
The US is the worst in both these surveys but again I would query them. Data collection is different in each country and different cultures view the crime differently. How is it recorded and so on.

For instance if you look at this chart it shows the US @27% and Canada @2% . Its such a vast gap that you have to question the data it was based on. Are Americans worse than Canadians or are they more aware and better at reporting the crime ?
Countries Compared by Crime > Rape rate. International Statistics at NationMaster.com

Incidentally there is a reason why Sweden is always top of the list.Its to do with the way they record crime.
This explains it.
Sweden's rape rate under the spotlight - BBC News

So I am not sure that your pride in your rape statistics is justified and probably doesnt do much for some poor girl getting raped after a party.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have a rape culture.
> ...



Don't worry, you'd be OK here. Perfectly safe no doubt.


----------



## Compost (Apr 13, 2016)

Those gals who believe in the "rape culture" can best help themselves by not getting so drunk they can't say no if they mean no.  They might also learn some self defense moves- just in case a rapist is hiding behind a bush when she walks by. 

Meanwhile, gals that cut their hair into hideous Mohawks while singing about how terrible it is to be noticed by men, do nothing to battle the mythical rape culture.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


There is no obsession with supposed Islamic rape  on this board. There is a concern that that there are those who rape in the name of Islam. Big difference.

No one is overlooking a culture of rape in America. There is no culture of rape. We don't have "groups" of people preying on helpless females. 

Mindful requested you clean up your own problems with hordes raping women in your own country. I suggest you take her advice rather than cheer them on.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


And if a man can't say yes or no?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > You want to know why there is a "rape culture" as you call it, in America?..... It's because American women have forgotten the reason they exist and have attempted to convert American Culture to a single, genderless society over the last century.
> ...


What the hell do you know about American men?

This will be a first for me.

Tommy! You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 13, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


He may be safe here but little boys better beware.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I'll agree with that.

But these women aren't "unconscious" any more than these men are.  Neither of them are sober.  They are both  just blindingly drunk and  both don't remember what happened the night before.

Neither are being responsible.

Why is the onus for what happened the night before entirely on the guy?


----------



## Anathema (Apr 13, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Unless you have personal knowledge of these kinds of situations, and a lot of them, you should stop fantasizing about what you THINK is going on.  No girl is going to allege rape and go through all the bullshit of dealing with attitudes like yours unless she has been seriously affronted.



I think there are a bunch of former lacrosse players from Duke University who might disagree with you.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Here's the Full Transcript of Mic's Interview With Joe Biden on Campus Sexual Assault
> 
> Some advocates have said that a quick way that we could start making some concrete changes in the culture would be to consider banning fraternities where a disproportionate number of these assaults occur. Do you think that in order to put an end to rape culture, that we need to consider banning fraternities or other single-sex organizations?*
> 
> ...


Ban it. That will fix everything.


----------



## Anathema (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ...... and probably doesnt do much for some poor girl getting raped after a party.



You mean the girl who ahould have been at home with her husband or parents, where she belongs?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Yeah, right.  All girls are perfect little snowflakes, and all men are evil.  I'm sure.

*How To Stop Rape*
How To Stop Rape


----------



## OldLady (Apr 13, 2016)

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Where are you getting this information from, Marty?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Regret is not rape: lessons from an old-school Feminist | Boys and Men in Education

As a woman, I loathe/hate/despise the idea of the “I was too impaired to properly consent” rape. To me, it infantilizes women, giving the impression that we must be protected from ourselves.  Usually by an equally impaired and “not showing the greatest judgment himself” male.


Haha – silly me!  Don’t even know (and will never learn) my own limits of intoxication.  I can do anything I want, but just don’t hold ME responsible.  I’m just a dumb girl!


Here’s a few inconvenient truths: women/girls, because of the stigmatization of being sexual beings, often use alcohol or other substances, to give themselves an excuse to “misbehave” in ways not normally socially acceptable to their peers, which may include group sex, multiple partners or the stereotypical bad-boy.


Woman can actually enjoy such encounters, despite what their church, neighbors, parents, or school thinks.


Woman can be quite the seductresses.  We’re practically taught it from birth.  We know it, and, on occasion, we use it for nefarious purposes. Like getting better grades, job promotions, getting our tires changed or even – _gasp – _having others commit crimes for us.


Women DO lie.  In many ways, we have not had traditional power, but in the way of sex? That, as we know, can be used to achieve the results we want (especially now).


I know of one young woman who has sent 4 different men to prison, for sexual assault, on 4 different occasions.  Mostly, because they did something to piss her off. Not a single on involved an actual sexual assault.


There were a few others, but they, fortunately, weren’t convicted. (although the emotional & financial devastating to their lives was enormous)


Woman CAN be aggressive and ask for it.  Literally. And, in my experience, men can be hopeful saps who just want to get laid.  Usually being half in-the-bag themselves, they’re quite able to believe the young lady throwing herself at him wants him just as badly, and he doesn’t give a whole lot of thought to her current blood alcohol level.


That hardly makes him a criminal.  At best, he’s guilty of poor judgment, and so is she.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 13, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> "
> According to the Institute, the fact that “in 1975 the Swedish parliament unanimously decided to change the former homogenous Sweden into a multicultural county” was of relevance when discussing why the number of rapes had increased.
> 
> It said: “Over the past 10 to 15 years, immigrants have mainly come [into Sweden] from Muslim countries such as Iraq, Syria and Somalia. Might this influx explain Sweden’s rape explosion?
> ...


Maybe you should take your own advice and keep your nose out of other country's rape cultures.  You live in the Pacific Northwest, not Sweden.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...


So...the rapists are now into raping anything that moves?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > You want to know why there is a "rape culture" as you call it, in America?..... It's because American women have forgotten the reason they exist and have attempted to convert American Culture to a single, genderless society over the last century.
> ...


Hetero males seem to have a problem......


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


*Are we too quick to call sex we regret sexual assault?*
Are we too quick to call sex we regret sexual assault?

She says: “To many feminists, stories like these are evidence of a pervasive, misogynistic rape culture.


“To me, this crusade against ‘rape culture’ over-simplifies the vast complexity of human sexual interaction, conflating criminal sexual acts like coercion by physical force, threat or incapacitation—which should obviously be prosecuted and punished whenever possible—with bad behaviour.”


Cathy describes how feminist advocacy deserves credit for clarifying forced sex is rape, even in relationships, but the anti-rape activism which sprung up in the 1990s has gone too far beyond that.


She explains: “Today, it not only embraces an absolutist version of ‘no means no’ in which any hint of reluctance must halt further attempts at sexual intimacy. The movement also insists that only a clear (and probably sober) ‘yes’ means yes.”


Challenging new Californian “affirmative consent” laws where verbal consent must be made clear before sex, Cathy claims these kinds of attitudes have created “a world where virtually any regretted sexual encounter can be reconstructed as sexual assault”.


She says: “Such arguments have unpleasant overtones of ‘we decide what’s best for you’…The meddling turns starkly authoritarian when the ‘encouragement’ involves potential penalties—expulsion from college, or even criminal charges if affirmative consent becomes a legal norm.


“Reluctance to engage in frank sexual communication is treated solely as a puritanical hang-up rather than a valid desire to preserve some spontaneity or dignity.


“And the wrong kind of communication, such as persuading an initially hesitant partner, is equated with sexual assault.


“It is time to rethink this crusade, which criminalizes too much sex, thereby trivialising sexual violence.”


She adds: “You could agree to have sex to please your partner despite not being in the mood, and get enthusiastic later.


“You could be sexually eager but emotionally ambivalent, or vice versa. You could be torn between passionate desire and ethical or practical reasons not to act on that desire.


“You could get drunk to quiet your scruples, or hope to be coaxed into surrendering to temptation. (Obviously, ‘coaxed’ does not equal ‘physically overpowered.’)”


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Only if they are "asking for it" when they should in fact be at home.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Interesting.  The writer of that article wants Rape to be legal.  Brilliant.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*CZINGER: Sexual regret is not rape*
CZINGER: Sexual regret is not rape
There are gradations between “glorious, consensual sex” and rape; the term “rape” should not be used to describe every unfortunate or regrettable sexual encounter. Let’s be clear: I am not proposing that only rape in dark alleys with knives is “real rape.” But I do think the term is currently being applied to the wrong situations. In order for something to be rape, it has to involve a lack of consent, a perpetrator and a victim. As Cecily states, “[the use of the term rape] has value because … those who perpetrate a rape … bear responsibility … perpetrators do real damage to their victims and are accountable for the scars they leave.” In short, rape has a horrible, well-deserved stigma that must be maintained in order to shame perpetrators and bring victims to justice. 


The example of the drunken hookup lacks a perpetrator. Consider: How can the boy know if his partner is “too drunk to give consent”? If he is drunk, can he really judge her state? And what if he is also “too drunk to give consent”? Sometimes things are more clear-cut and we can assign blame. If he is more sober, and can see that she is incoherent, sick or unresponsive, the standard is raised. If he proceeds while she is clearly “too drunk to give consent,” then the term “rapist” applies. However, many people not only appear functional when blackout drunk, but initiate sexual interaction with enthusiasm and aggression. Situations without a perpetrator should not be called rape. 


The blackout drunk girl needs to share responsibility. Cecily’s assertion that “if she feels like she has been [raped], she has been” is inaccurate. It turns an objective crime into a subjective opinion. If the boy cannot tell that she was too drunk to give consent, then it is not rape. Her predicament the next morning is serious and upsetting. She has the right to seek counseling and reach out to her friends. However, she does not have the right to label her partner a rapist. Intoxication does not relieve all accountability. The drunk driver cannot tell the cop, “I am sorry, officer, but I was in no position to judge whether or not I should get into this car.” The fact is that when she drank that extra gin and tonic, she opened herself up to the possibility that she might grab that boy from Chemistry section and take off her tank top. As a feminist, I believe women have the right and responsibility to take ownership of their bodies and their choices — alcoholic, sexual, social and otherwise.


Sexual regret does not equal rape. We should not use its existence to defend the term “rape culture,” which is alienating, inaccurate and ultimately prevents us from creating a more positive sexual atmosphere. We should prevent behavior that prevents people from giving consent, such as alcohol abuse, unfair hook-up expectations, and mutual disregard. We should recognize that there are sexual problems on campus that have nothing to do with consent. The boyfriend who bullies his girlfriend into saying yes to sex seems more of a perpetrator than the intoxicated party boy. We should prevent the word “rape” from becoming meaningless rhetoric by adding other, more accurate and less offensive words to the table. Words like “sexual regret,” “high-risk sexual behavior,” and “sexual bullying.” If we don’t clarify our terms, we’ll end up in a state of perpetual fear. If we don’t know which real, specific situations cause the problem, we’ll have no way of fighting them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Rape apologist.


----------



## Anathema (Apr 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Hetero males seem to have a problem......



Yep. They're called Feminists, and we aren't allowed to drag them outside and properly beat them back into their proper place in the world. 

If/When this world ends it will occur at the hands of a Feminist. Just ask Eve, Lillith, or Pandora


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So you didn't see that it was _satire_ to drive home a point?

There is a serious, very serious problem with rape.  This issue is making that problem trivial.

Two people getting so drunk that they don't remember what they did is making light of what Muslim refugee are doing in Europe, don't you think?

It takes away from what sober men are doing to women they know who are also sober who do not consent to what is done to them.

There are serious issues that need addressing, this is not one of them.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Those articles were by feminists, real women that have real concerns you dolt.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

If anyone remembers the video of this incident, she was into this encounter, rubbing his head, etc.


The day after, she was mortified, etc.  So she claimed rape.

Obviously, they were both drunk as hell.  So wtf?

Alleged Sexual Assault That Happened On A Sidewalk During Ohio University’s Homecoming Was Live-Tweeted


----------



## OldLady (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Czinger has a point.  We have been told for decades that rape is not a sexual crime, it is a crime of violence.  The type of campus rape that a lot of the men here are describing is a different ball of wax.  I still want to believe that most rape allegations are not "post coital regret,"  but it does have tremendous ramifications to a man's future when he is labeled a "sex offender."  Everyone needs to consider both sides; it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Just another Tommy troll thread against America.


I don't know about that.  Some years back I took a week long training in advocating for DV and rape survivors.  We spent a whole afternoon looking at films and magazine advertisement and discussing how they are reflective of a culture of rape and violence against women.


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




That's bullshit. False accusations DO happen. 

A lot.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


And plenty of women ARE raped and don't report it.


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So you agree, false accusations do happen, a lot. Good.

Old Lady was saying the opposite. Thinking which, if not challenged, leads to the presumption of guilt on the man, and thus many innocent lives destroyed.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It used to be that the women were presumed liars, and had consented.  There is also the gray area of subtance abuse.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Dear god, your hypocrisy know no bounds. Just weeks ago you equated the Cologne sex assaults and rapes with football fans shouting 'get yer tits out'. In case anyone is puzzled by this double standard, I'll explain. The cologne sex attackers were Muslim 'refugees'.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Just another Tommy troll thread against America.
> ...


I don't think you understand. Rape is only an issue for Tommy when Americans and westerners are doing it.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


You're right and I did consider putting a qualifier in about the universality of "rape culture".


----------



## Tilly (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Now the pendulum has swung too far the other way, imho. False allegations of rape can destroy the lives of men and their families every bit as much as genuine rape can destroy the lives of victims and their families.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Both parties in the equation deserve fair treatment.  I don't think the pendulum has swung sooo far to favoring women rape victims quite yet.


----------



## PK1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Women should be protected, not exploited.


---
Perhaps women should wear a hijab with a gun inside. Piggish men would have to think twice then.

The ugly women don't have to worry as much against non-desperate men.
Perhaps they should wear a burqa instead.

(Hey, just kidding ... about 2nd paragraph).
.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

You are hilarious PK!


----------



## Tilly (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> You are hilarious PK!


I Like your sig, Dhara.


----------



## PK1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why are women treated like this ?
> Is it because of pornography or how people are brought up ?


---
It's *how MEN are brought up*.
I like pornography as a substitute when I haven't had "any" for awhile. I even had rape fantasies. 
HOWEVER, i never have, nor would i ever rape anyone ... unless my wife wanted me to indulge her on that fantasy. So far, she has expressed no interest in that scenario.
.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > You are hilarious PK!
> ...


Thank you.  I found it today when starting a new thread.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why are women treated like this ?
> ...


Even if your wife HAD indulged you on that scenario it wouldn't be rape if she agreed to it and had a safe word to tell you if she got scared.


----------



## westwall (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> Why are women treated like this  ?
> 
> Is it because of pornography or how people are brought up ?










There's more rape in the UK than here buckwheat.  I suggest you concern yourself with your own backyard.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Internet toxicity thread in Current Events


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...








Oh, that sort of rape...


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Which has what to do with today?

Why did you bring that up?


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It has to do with my contention that the field is NOT unfairly in the woman's accuser's court.  If someone lies under oath and makes a false accusation of rape there should be consequences.

What do you think of date rape, Correll?


----------



## PK1 (Apr 13, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...


---
Hey buckwheat, rape is universal and the Q is why it happens when it does, if i understand the OP correctly.
Any insight from you ... other than buckwheat?

BTW, why would a USMB mod not want foreign opinions?
.


----------



## westwall (Apr 13, 2016)

PK1 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...









No, silly person, tommy taint has a low opinion of the USA so voices his displeasure at every opportunity.   Why the hell would I care what a ignorant twat like taint would have to say about a country he's clearly never been too?


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Then you are kidding yourself. 

To many libs have adopted Old Lady's and Hillary's assumption that women never lie about rape and men have been paying for that.

The Duke Lacross Scandal is a well known example.

WHat do I think of Date Rape? I think that it has been expanded from actual rape to include, as others have pointed out, regret sex, and mutual sex and mutual intoxication.

And of course, is sometimes a cover for a false accusation.

Have you addressed the question of mutual intoxication and why it is that only the man is held responsible?


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

So, from your post I gather you think if a woman gets drunk on a date or is slipped a mickie it's on her if the guy has sex when she's passed out or unconscious.


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> So, from your post I gather you think if a woman gets drunk on a date or is slipped a mickie it's on her if the guy has sex when she's passed out or unconscious.



Nothing in my post said that.

Mutual intoxication means they both get drunk and both drunkenly decide to have sex.

That should have been clear.

It is a HUGE Leap from that to deciding I was supporting men who drug women unknowingly and then rape their unconscious bodies.

But it is a leap you made.

And the important thing here is that you are not alone in that mindset. Indeed, that type of liberal mindset IS the Conventional Wisdom.

And thousands of men are brought up on charges by prosecutors who think that way, and/or have judges and/or people in their jury who think that way.


AND that shows that the field* is * titled unfairly in the woman's accuser's favor.


----------



## PK1 (Apr 13, 2016)

westwall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


---
Do you have same opinion of others who criticize USA without visiting it, like those Russkies, etc?

BTW, how do we know there's more rape in UK than USA?
According to the UN, in 2009, there were more frequent rapes (per 100,000 pop) in USA (29) than in England/Wales (27.5).

http://www.unodc.org/documents/data-and-analysis/statistics/crime/CTS12_Sexual_violence.xls
.


----------



## Anathema (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I don't know about that.  Some years back I took a week long training in advocating for DV and rape survivors.  We spent a whole afternoon looking at films and magazine advertisement and discussing how they are reflective of a culture of rape and violence against women.



I am the husband of and primary emotional support for a rape survivor. The films, books, etc... don't always go far enough.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 13, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> Why are women treated like this  ?
> 
> Is it because of pornography or how people are brought up ?


OK. Men aren't in rut all the bloody time, now it's the internet to blame  for feeding inherent male lust? Cheap cameras on cell phones and the  lack of compassion, technology has gotten ahead of morality.  same thing with terrorist, if you think about it.


----------



## westwall (Apr 13, 2016)

PK1 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...








Police in the UK have been falsifying crime statistics for years.  This is the most recent release and shows just how inaccurate their reporting was.  

The official crime figures were *stripped of their quality "kitemark" by a watchdog last year *following*widespread concerns over police "fiddling"**, and the increases suggest forces are now beginning to record the true level of crime for the first time in years.*


Violent crime surges 16pc in new figures


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 13, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...



Terrorists.....


----------



## PK1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> the field* is * titled unfairly in the woman's accuser's favor.


---
Unfairly?
Most rapes supposedly go unreported, and those that are brought to trial must have solid evidence or the defending attorney will have a lot of fun at the woman's expense.
.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 13, 2016)

westwall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Organised rape rings have been covered up by the police and government , BBC covered up for rapists and paedophile like Jimmy Saville, etc etc.  Those who are interested can look up Rotherham rape ring.


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

westwall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Jesus Christ! More and more I can't believe that british mobs aren't burning Parliament right now!


----------



## westwall (Apr 13, 2016)

Tilly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...











Yep.  It is all starting to come out now.  Any twit who thinks the UK is all brightness and light is living in a dream world.  They are 5 times more violent than the USA is.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I absolutely agree with that.

When I was a student at a Big Ten School, I was a crises counselor at a phone hot line for crises intervention.  We dealt with all sorts of problems, i.e. suicides, depression, loneliness, eating disorders, etc. and we had a special section for dealing specifically with rape.  9 times out of 10, the victims of rape had to be coaxed into going to the emergency room, getting a rape kit, and pressing charges.  


With REAL rape, there is a certain amount of shame coming forward.  They do not want the stigma or the publicity.

With the sort of incidents we are talking about here, the "victims" are making these accusations out of a need to justify their drunken behavior the night before.  I find it sickening after everything I have been privy to with my training in dealing with survivors of the violence of actual rape that these selfish women would use this term as an excuse for what they have been doing.  For them to use this crime as a cover for their irresponsible decision making I find abhorrent.

Real rape victims tend to hide in the shadows.  Only after they find out that the only way to true healing is to confront their attackers do they acknowledge what happened and seek justice, for themselves, and for society.  This is an act of violence, not sex.

What this thread is discussing is drunken sex and women that feel remorse afterwards.


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > the field* is * titled unfairly in the woman's accuser's favor.
> ...




Unreported rapes have nothing to do with the issue of men not getting a fair trial once accused.

And plenty of trials are just His Word vs Her word.

And as demonstrated in this thread, plenty of people assume that the woman will never lie.


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

Tilly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...




FOR YEARS. With hundreds of girls, if not thousands paying the price, in individual cases.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 13, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Rape culture and Islam, kidnap little girls, rape them, or make them sex slaves, or make them suicide bombers. Islam is phallocentric, and anything Muslim males do is justifiable. And then they preach about denying your sex urges,  kill apostates, go to the afterlife and get a zillion virgins? Wow, what a bunch of twaddle.  And those hard up males buy this malarkey, it is depressing to think how gullible the human race can be.


----------



## PK1 (Apr 13, 2016)

westwall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


---
Perhaps police forces in USA also have reporting "issues" in the rape area. Hard to really know; most rapes may not be reported and that variable varies by culture.
Besides *culture*, i think the perp's *personality* has a lot to do with the likelihood of rape.
.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...





Are you propositioning him?


----------



## Correll (Apr 13, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



As come ons go, that one would be fairly creepy.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 13, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I'd be happy to introduce my wife to a couple of them.

She is getting damn good with my Remington.


----------



## PK1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> ... plenty of trials are just His Word vs Her word.


---
*Highly unlikely.*
A trial needs more than words to not waste public funds.

However, my daughter only needs her words to activate my revenge response.

.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 13, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Shaving them won't help


----------



## Tilly (Apr 13, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ... plenty of trials are just His Word vs Her word.
> ...


And what does your revenge response entail?


----------



## PK1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tilly said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


---
Depends on my daughter's oral "evidence". All cases vary, but in all my daughter's cases, after pronouncing them guilty, i throw my "book" at her boyfriends.
.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



We're not talking about rape? Er... the thread title is about rape. 

However I understand what you're saying about people making stuff up. But then again rape is always a hard one to deal with. How do you find a balance of encouraging people to report the crime, but discourage those who weren't raped from not reporting the crime?

What was being said was essentially that it was better when men raped and got away with it, than now where women could potentially use it as a weapon. 

Do we give men the license to rape? Do we give women the license to cry wolf?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


No, what we do is tell young people to have some common sense, decency and morality. 

We tell them to use their heads and roll back the sexual mores of the late sixties and seventies that told them that sex is a toy and a game of pleasure to be used and abused at parties.  All one needs to do is watch prime time TV or listen to the Top forty music to get a clue as to what is going on about these mixed messages they are receiving.  Popular culture and their peer group tell them one thing; the family, polite society and faith tell them another.  Is it any wonder young ladies feel regret about their behavior when they feel they have crossed the line?  It is easier to blame others for what they feel are their personal failings, than to pin it on individual desires.

Hell, junior high school kids don't even think giving each other oral sex is even sex anymore because of the MSM culture.  If this is the message we are sending them, is it any wonder that they act like drunken debauched Romans having an orgy in college on weekends, treating their bodies like an amusement park?  If that is the attitude they are going to adopt, it is time to quit coddling them; it is time to stop having one code of ethics at night time on the weekends, and another Monday morning.

Sending mixed messages about what society expects is what is leading to this problem.



If we do these things, then we will know.

When a woman is sober, and she is attacked and raped, we will know.

If the man and the woman both know what went on, and the witnesses to their "date" both know that they were not binge drinking, folks will know what was a crime of dominance, and what was a drunken night out on the town of both genders looking to get their kicks.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your mind is in the toliet.  Consider yourself no longer read.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 13, 2016)

Three Illegal Aliens Face Deportation For Allegedly Raping Three Girls Under 14-Yrs-Old Three Illegal Aliens Face Deportation For Allegedly Raping Three Girls Under 14-Yrs-Old


----------



## Dhara (Apr 13, 2016)

This thread is illuminating.  Sexist attitudes still prevail and blaming aliens misses the point.  What do you think is going to help women report rape and stop perpetrators?  Excusing the racist?  Blaming "aliens".  There is nothing more "alien" to humanity than rape.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




Oh, and telling them to be good old chaps will make them good old chaps, won't it? No, it won't. 

You do realize that abstinence only programs are the worst form of preventing sex, don't you? 

However I partially agree with you. Yes, we need to instill something into kids. The problem is any time you try and do this the right shout "indoctrination".

Any mention of sex in school before the age of 89 and the right are going crazy that this will corrupt the kids. However the reality is that it works the other way. Kids don't have sex because they've been taught how to be safe, however they do have sex sex when they have sex if they've been taught (up to a certain point, kids will be like adults, stupid, when it suits them). 

However you also seem to be calling for a time that won't exist again. Going back to a conservative time. It won't happen, there's no point in trying to go there. You have to deal with what exists. Repression of sex won't work. Education will work much better.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...



Well the data suggests otherwise. However as I have stated earlier in the thread the stats cannot give a true picture because of the variations in the way the data is collected and classified. Until that happens I suppose you can continue to take a pride in your domestic rape stats.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Wrong again, Slick.

Nobody is taking pride in domestic rape stats.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 14, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Perhaps not. Lots of deflection going on in this thread though.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 14, 2016)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



From the multiple lawsuits being filed (and won/settled) by guys who were guilty of nothing more than a drunken hookup, or casual sex that the woman later regretted. 

Check this website's due process section for examples. 

FIRE - Defending individual rights in higher education.


----------



## Correll (Apr 14, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ... plenty of trials are just His Word vs Her word.
> ...




That just doesn't match what I hear from people in Law Enforcement.

Here, I went looking for support for what I have heard about lack of evidence.

This study was about murders, but the system is the same.

The case against evidence


"But Baskin and Sommers say that forensic evidence, while compelling, isn’t nearly as important to a murder case as other factors. Analyzing 400 murder cases committed in 2003 in California’s Los Angeles County, Indianapolis, and three smaller Indiana cities, the researchers found that cases were more likely to end up in court if witnesses came forward or if the victim and the suspect knew each other. Such factors made cases easier to solve and, apparently, easier to prosecute, according to the research, while, on the other hand, forensic evidence was “not a significant factor.”


----------



## westwall (Apr 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...









You mean the falsified data that the British police have been shoving up your backside for years?  That data?  You're a blind, ignorant, fool.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Hey man, I'm just looking at the sociological fact.

If we are going on like we are going, the culture and the civilization is doomed.

Maybe you're right, maybe the genie can't be put back in the bottle.  It's all up to the girls now.    They can either act like ladies or act like whores.  

It's also about what we expect from our music and media.  The shit I see in the theaters, on TV and hear on the radio is garbage compared to what I remember as a kid.

I see real parallels to the Roman empire.  The decay and rot has set in.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



No, we're not doomed. We just need to find where we want to be. Culture always changes, people always despair at the changing culture. 

You know before Christianity people used to have sex, a lot. Why? because it's in our nature to do so. They had sex to get closer to god or gods. 

What we have realized is that sex isn't necessarily bad. It's just that it needs to be done in a sensible way. That takes education. The right are against education and see higher rates of bad stuff, like unwanted pregnancies, STDs and so on. .


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> Why are women treated like this  ?
> 
> Is it because of pornography or how people are brought up ?


Tommy's from Wales. They don't have rapes there because the women are so ugly that not even the Muslims want them.


----------



## westwall (Apr 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...










Even after christianity they did.  Sexual mores change with the times.  The Germans were incredibly randy in the 1600's.  Then times changed and they were total prudes in the 1800's.  Now, times are changing again.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2016)

westwall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


I'm not sure times will change w/o a major war though. . . .

The 1600's?  Wow, major war's swept the continent from then till the 1800's.  I don't see anything major changing our situation.

It would be some terrible calamity.  Something akin to the Civil War again.  Like the Franco-Prussian War, the Napoleonic Wars, WWI or WWII, the great Depression.  Something to makes folks have real values again.  Who knows? 

I haven't read that longitudinal study by J.D. Unwin, _Sex and Culture_, but it posits that there is a one way relationship I have been told.  Germany today is just a loose as America.  It might have had a temporary changing, but it is, in the end, just as liberal.

*On Civilizations and Sex*
On Civilizations and Sex - Ethika Politika

Remember, the German Empire is not what it once was.

Nor is the Roman Empire.  Would you say Italy is the same as the Roman Empire?  Is Germany the same as the Third Reich?

Comparing Germany of the 1600's with Germany of today seems a bit disingenuous.  It's been completely destroyed twice.

Just my take on it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...


You're full of shit.

I dated a Welsh woman once.  

The Lady of the lake from King Arthur's tale, based on Welsh woman.  Celts are some of the finest around.


----------



## westwall (Apr 14, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...








You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 14, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



War or something, the US is headed towards something that will change the country. Yes, a lot of countries end up failing after being at their peak, it seems a natural course of events. But it's not about sex.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2016)

westwall said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Please. this post a picture thing to prove a point is silly. I've been to Wales and the only uglier women I've seen in the western world were in Manchester.


----------



## Correll (Apr 14, 2016)

Dhara said:


> This thread is illuminating.  Sexist attitudes still prevail and blaming aliens misses the point.  What do you think is going to help women report rape and stop perpetrators?  Excusing the racist?  Blaming "aliens".  There is nothing more "alien" to humanity than rape.




Your altitude is as egregious as any in this thread.

You read "mutual intoxication" and your mind twisted it to "drug woman without her knowledge or consent and then rape her unconscious body".

There is no way a man accused of rape would get a fair trial if anyone in the process has the view of rape that you have demonstrated.


----------



## westwall (Apr 14, 2016)

Meathead said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...










Those were the tourists you were seeing!  I go to Wales not infrequently and it, and its women, are beautiful.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 14, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> ...





That's probably just the women you attract.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2016)

westwall said:


> Those were the tourists you were seeing!  I go to Wales not infrequently and it, and its women, are beautiful.


Understandable, you live in the US while I live in the Czech Republic. Any female whose knuckles don't scrape the ground when she walks must look pretty good to you


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm kind of curious as to what people mean when they say a rape "culture?"  I don't believe we have any such "culture" here in America.  People who rape get caught and are prosecuted here in America.  

I would think a lot of places in the Middle East would be considered more of a "rape culture" where it is an accepted form of "punishment" for a woman, or where it is NOT illegal for a husband to rape his wife.  

I wish people would think things through before they made stupid comments . . . PLEASE.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 14, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Tilly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Actually, many of those claims are either untrue or distorted, particularly regarding rape jihad (a term that only exists in the Islamophobia Handbook).  This is particularly true with the rape stats in Sweden about which much is made but little is accurate.

Aren't you the one who decried false allegations of rape and how they can destroy a man's life?  I assume that only applies non-Muslims?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm kind of curious as to what people mean when they say a rape "culture?"  I don't believe we have any such "culture" here in America.  People who rape get caught and are prosecuted here in America.
> 
> *I would think a lot of places in the Middle East would be considered more of a "rape culture" where it is an accepted form of "punishment" for a woman, or where it is NOT illegal for a husband to rape his wife.  *
> 
> I wish people would think things through before they made stupid comments . . . PLEASE.




I don't think the US has a rape culture either.  Cultures which devalue women, or believe men have rights over women, are typically the ones with some degree of "rape culture" - India is one example, Middle Eastern countries, many parts of Africa.  Women are are considered at fault for being raped and worse, ruined.  Many of the girls rescued from Al Shabob came home to find they had no social place in their villages because they had been raped or forceably married to fighters


----------



## westwall (Apr 14, 2016)

Meathead said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Those were the tourists you were seeing!  I go to Wales not infrequently and it, and its women, are beautiful.
> ...











I live in the World.  We have a place in Paris and I also spend loads of time in New Zealand.  I had a very good friend in Praha who passed away a few years ago and spent many a great evening with him when he was alive at the Hemingway Bar which was just down the street from his flat.  Is it still there?  Great place and had the best rum selection I've ever seen.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

There are beautiful women of all nationalities.  Lol.  Your nationality doesn't really mean much.  Beauty is subjective.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm kind of curious as to what people mean when they say a rape "culture?"  I don't believe we have any such "culture" here in America.  People who rape get caught and are prosecuted here in America.
> 
> I would think a lot of places in the Middle East would be considered more of a "rape culture" where it is an accepted form of "punishment" for a woman, or where it is NOT illegal for a husband to rape his wife.
> 
> I wish people would think things through before they made stupid comments . . . PLEASE.



Its all part of the attempted broadening of the work Rape to include things like drunken sloppy hookups, and girls who got duped into having sex with a guy once or a few times. 

Basically its the pendulum swinging back to the old extreme, opposite the sexual revolution of the 60's and 70's.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 14, 2016)

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of curious as to what people mean when they say a rape "culture?"  I don't believe we have any such "culture" here in America.  People who rape get caught and are prosecuted here in America.
> ...



Well, being a modern type of woman, I believe that everyone is responsible for their own actions.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2016)

westwall said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I believe that place is gone, but I'm not sure,


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2016)

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of curious as to what people mean when they say a rape "culture?"  I don't believe we have any such "culture" here in America.  People who rape get caught and are prosecuted here in America.
> ...



It's more than that, it has political implications too.

By marginalizing American culture, especially Traditional American culture, they undermine resistance to advancing their Leftist Agenda.

After all, why stand up to defend a Rape Culture?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 15, 2016)

Correll said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



For some it may be that motive, but for most it becomes an excuse. "It wasn't MY fault I got drunk and had sex with that guy, HE was responsible".


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 15, 2016)

To summarise then it looks like its all the girls fault.

What a bizarre take on sexual relationships you have.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 15, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> To summarise then it looks like its all the girls fault.
> 
> What a bizarre take on sexual relationships you have.



Simple response from a simple person.

Guy uses force, Rape
Guy drugs a girl to get laid, Rape
Guy has sex with someone unconscious, Rape 

Situations where one or both parties is hammered but conscious, or situations where a guy leads a girl on for sex, only to ignore her afterwards is not Rape, its consensual sex with post-coital regrets.


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> To summarise then it looks like its all the girls fault.
> 
> What a bizarre take on sexual relationships you have.











Aaaaaand to summarize you, you take statements out of context and distort peoples positions.  Typical progressive response when you don't like the fact that your meme is being destroyed.

The facts are there is no such thing as an "American Rape Culture" any more than there is a Welsh, or UK "rape culture".  There are simply assholes (of both sexes) who rape for their sick enjoyment, and then there are the bottom feeders, such as yourself, who attempt to make political hash out of purely criminal behavior.   You are almost as disgusting as the vermin who engage in rape.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 15, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > To summarise then it looks like its all the girls fault.
> ...


You re an idiot. The responses on here indicate that there are issues in regards to attitudes to women.
Dress sensible,dont get drunk get in the kitchen. Sick.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 15, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



No, the "attitude" is be responsible for your actions. If you get drunk and have sex, don't go around saying you were raped or assaulted when you suddenly decide you made a poor decision.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 15, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


What if you were in no position to make a decision ?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 15, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You are going to have to define the situation better than that.


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...










No, the idiot is you, who attempt to politicize a very real CRIMINAL problem, which does nothing to address the very real issues involved.  You merely flap your gums and think you are making some profound observation when in fact you are merely engaging in self gratification.  You submit nothing that is beneficial, and in fact cause harm by ignoring the very real issues involved.  In short you're a typical myopic progressive silly person.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 15, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Once again you spout crap.the politicisation seems to be coming from the Right who seem to be seeing a "liberal agenda" and "feminist" politicking. 
The "very real issues" that you refer to seem to be that men see drunken women as fair game. Its not an American issue or a British issue.Its a male issue. If you choose to engage in the thread rather than just hurl abuse then we can discuss it. However I suggest that you sober up first.


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Maybe for the actual girls involved, but Feminists specifically and Liberals in general proved in the 90s, that their concern about Women's right and issues was nothing but a sham.

They had a choice between standing by their feminists principles and advancing the Lib agenda, and they threw feminism under the bus without a second thought.


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...









Wrong.  We KNOW who these criminals are and you progressive pricks keep making exceptions for these pricks.  You claim it's "societies fault" and they are "merely misunderstood", or "were forced to do their horrible crimes because of bad parenting" and a whole host of other bullcrap.  The facts are people who rape could make other choices but don't, and when caught, should spend the rest of their lives in prison.

But no, apologist progressive simpletons like you try and make it a political issue and fight for the release of these violent criminals.

No one thinks raping a sleeping woman is "fair game" you twit.  That is rape in any book.  The issue comes when drunk women, who are still very much awake, engage in sex that they then regret.  That is the issue.  Moronic assholes like you try to make that the political issue and it isn't.  It is a very real problem that truly does need to be addressed, but your gum flapping does nothing to fix that, it merely presents you with yet another opportunity to spout your "I'm superior to you" infantile repartee. 

You're pathetic.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 15, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Tommy is simply expressing his hatred of the US in a new way. He's already done 'America is just the same as Russia', and he's done 'the American gvmnt is no better than isis' and he's declared in no uncertain terms that he believes American uni students should be 'protected from' even hearing left wingers speak on campus, and that they should in fact be banned from doing so.  This is simply another way for him to attack a country he utterly despises.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 15, 2016)

Well at least, as a man, he's concerned about rape and rape culture.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 15, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Well at least, as a man, he's concerned about rape and rape culture.



I think it does a real disservice to those in countrires that have serious rape issues to claim America has a rape culture.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 15, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least, as a man, he's concerned about rape and rape culture.
> ...


What countries do you think have "serious rape issues"?  Isn't all rape serious?


----------



## Dhara (Apr 15, 2016)

What is rape culture?

*Rape culture is…*



*…the existence of “Keep Calm and Rape A Lot” t-shirts.  They really, seriously exist.*

*…the media’s constant glossing-over of sexual assault with euphemistic language: “inappropriate behaviour,” “sexual misconduct,” and even plain old “having sex.”*

*…Facebook’s refusal to pull sadistically graphic images of violence against women (while deeming photos of breastfeeding moms to be objectionable)!*

*…a beauty website that calls toddlers “effing hot” – even the preschool set can’t escape objectification!*

*…a magazine editor’s blasé admission that “the women we feature in the magazine are ornamental” and “objectified.”*

*…major news outlets waxing sympathetic about how two teen rapists’ “promising” lives will be destroyed by a youthful mistake, without once mentioning how the rape might affect the survivor.*

*…kids who call losing a sports game “getting totally raped.”*

*…a pizza marketing campaign that makes a joke out of rape.*

*…a subculture of self-proclaimed “ratters” who hack into women’s computers and steal their photos.*

*…college women being instructed to vomit or urinate on demand to protect themselves against rape.
What is Rape Culture? | WAVAW | Women Against Violence Against Women*

*…10,000 untested rape kits collecting dust on a shelf somewhere*


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Well at least, as a man, he's concerned about rape and rape culture.


What on earth makes you think all of us men aren't?

I find it disgusting that he is politicizing such an act that is personal and traumatic.  I wonder if he has ever met rape survivors, consoled them, seen what it has done, helped them through the trauma, and seen how it changes lives.

He is using this issue to demonize a nation and a culture he has very little respect for.

I've been in the trenches and worked with the survivors.  The way this is being handled and discussed today trivializes an important subject.

I don't think he knows the first thing about real sexual assault.

I once read the creepy words that a famous Canadian artist received in a letter from one of her stalkers, about how he was going to RAPE her. . . .  

_I would be the one_
_to hold you down_
_kiss you so hard_
_I'll take your breath away_
_and after, I'd wipe away the tears_
_just close your eyes dear_
_Through this world I've stumbled_
_so many times betrayed_
_trying to find an honest word to find_
_the truth enslaved_
_oh you speak to me in riddles_
_and you speak to me in rhymes_
_my body aches to breathe your breath_
_your words keep me alive_
_And I would be the one_
_to hold you down_
_kiss you so hard_
_I'll take your breath away_
_and after, I'd wipe away the tears_
_just close your eyes dear_
_Into this night I wander_
_it's morning that I dread_
_another day of knowing of_
_the path I fear to tread_
_oh into the sea of waking dreams_
_I follow without pride_
_nothing stands between us here_
_and I won't be denied_
_and I would be the one_
_to hold you down_
_kiss you so hard_
_I'll take your breath away_
_and after, I'd wipe away the tears_
_just close your eyes_

SHE turned it into a song.   He was going to sue her, but he committed suicide instead because he loved her too much to do that to her. . . 






Tommy doesn't know shit about sexual assault or women.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

Dhara said:


> What is rape culture?
> 
> *Rape culture is…*
> 
> ...


Wow, tons of great info.  I spend the morning reading.  You really know this topic.  Thanks for not making it political.

I was really interested in the Steubenville case.  Poor girl.
What About the Victim: The Steubenville Rape Victim’s Recovery | TIME.com


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

This University Is Reportedly Punishing Rape Survivors for Being Sexually Assaulted
Cover ups.Once again the victim is at fault.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

There is no "rape culture" in the United States.  Like I mentioned earlier, if you want to talk about "rape culture," you need to look towards the Middle East.  Allegations of rape made here in the US are investigated, and if the perpetrator is found "guilty" they are then prosecuted.


----------



## Correll (Apr 16, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Well at least, as a man, he's concerned about rape and rape culture.




You haven't read the threads where he and I have discussed the Industrial Scale Rape Rings that the government covered up and let operate in the UK.

When I attack those responsible, from the actual rapists to the government officials, he deflects, minimizes, and counter attacks.

He doesn't give a DAMN about Rape Victims, unless he can use them to advance his leftist agenda.


----------



## Correll (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> There is no "rape culture" in the United States.  Like I mentioned earlier, if you want to talk about "rape culture," you need to look towards the Middle East.  Allegations of rape made here in the US are investigated, and if the perpetrator is found "guilty" they are then prosecuted.




That isn't good enough for Dhara, or Tommy.

They want MORE.

I asked Dhara about "Mutual intoxication" and she misrepresented my statement as endorsing the use of drugging women without their knowledge and then raping their unconscious bodies.

Which demonstrates, that she wants a date where the man and the woman go dancing, get drunk, and go back to her place to have drunken sex, to be considered rape and for that completely innocent man to go to prison.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Correll said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "rape culture" in the United States.  Like I mentioned earlier, if you want to talk about "rape culture," you need to look towards the Middle East.  Allegations of rape made here in the US are investigated, and if the perpetrator is found "guilty" they are then prosecuted.
> ...



If both are drunk and it is consensual, then it is not rape in my opinion.  If you cannot handle yourself while intoxicated, then you shouldn't get drunk.  People are supposed to be responsible for their own behaviors.  

I remember this story in particular, which I found bothersome.  

Amherst Student Was Expelled for Rape. But He Was Raped, Evidence Shows.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> There is no "rape culture" in the United States.  Like I mentioned earlier, if you want to talk about "rape culture," you need to look towards the Middle East.  Allegations of rape made here in the US are investigated, and if the perpetrator is found "guilty" they are then prosecuted.


I think we may disagree about what we're talking about in "rape culture" in the US.  I posted examples.  Where Tommy and I differ, is that I feel America isn't alone in having cultural displays that  devalue women and are indirectly supportive of rape.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Dhara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "rape culture" in the United States.  Like I mentioned earlier, if you want to talk about "rape culture," you need to look towards the Middle East.  Allegations of rape made here in the US are investigated, and if the perpetrator is found "guilty" they are then prosecuted.
> ...



I don't think Americans are generally "in support" of rape and there is no "rape culture" in the US.  There is in the ME though!


----------



## Coyote (Apr 16, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



We aren't talking about individual rapes - but a rape culture.

Where would you rather live - a country that has good laws concerning rape, where a woman is comfortable being able to report it, and where the victim isn't the one being prosecuted?  Or a country where rape laws are few, and seldom enforced, where the burden of proof is on the woman and where, if reported, her reputation is ruined and she could be expelled, shunned, or murdered.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> This University Is Reportedly Punishing Rape Survivors for Being Sexually Assaulted
> Cover ups.Once again the victim is at fault.




Campus rape is iffy because it is not always prosecuted under the law, but under the University rules.  Sometimes those rules prevent the so-called rapist from defending himself against charges - he is expelled and his reputation is ruined.

False rape charges - like false pedo charges - are almost as bad as the real thing.  Someone's life is ruined forever - even if exhonerated - the stain lingers (where there's smoke there's fire schtick).


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

I've known a couple of "women" in my time who have made false allegations.  Although I do believe most allegations of rape are probably true (because it also "stains" the victim's reputation believe it or not, which should never be the case), there are some women out there who are real monsters.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

Dhara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "rape culture" in the United States.  Like I mentioned earlier, if you want to talk about "rape culture," you need to look towards the Middle East.  Allegations of rape made here in the US are investigated, and if the perpetrator is found "guilty" they are then prosecuted.
> ...


I think America has an over sexed culture.  Don't all societies?  After all, when it comes down to it, we'd be fools to deny we are nothing but animals in the end.

Included in that oversexed culture is the wink and nod to rape fetish.  The reason it is tolerated, is because many women have rape fantasies.  If they didn't, it wouldn't be tolerated.
Don’t Call Them “Rape Fantasies”
Study after study has revealed that one of women’s most popular erotic fantasies is being raped.

And as long as men are in power, they will empathize with those men who they seem to understand can't seem to control themselves.

If you don't believe me, go ask Bernie.






It's part of the human condition.  We must rise above our baser instincts and toward our higher civilized, enlightened and nobler characteristics.





In our society?  Men, women, children, animals, and the environment are not only being devalued, they are being raped.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Kurt's song is sarcasm about rape and statements such as yours.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

"The song "Rape Me" is actually sarcastic and is about looking down upon rape and sexual assault. Kurt Cobain said in an interview that he heard someone say it's thought that most women who are raped are usually 'asking for it.' He thought, as everyone should, that that was ridiculous. Because it's not like a woman would ever actually be like "Hate me, do it and do it again, waste me, rape me my friend." 
A bunch of women's associations got really offended by the song and the band. but they were like, hey we're on your side."


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Women might have "rape fantasies" about men THEY desire.  Lol.  They don't really want to experience a REAL rape from some sweaty fat disgusting dude.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > This University Is Reportedly Punishing Rape Survivors for Being Sexually Assaulted
> ...


Why would the Uni have jurisdiction ? Surely it would be a civil matter ? That would be fairer for everyone.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Bullshit, it's about surviving rape.

He told _Spin_, "It's like she's saying, 'Rape me, go ahead, rape me, beat me. You'll never kill me. I'll survive this and I'm gonna fucking rape you one of these days and you won't even know it.'"

It is also a protest song against the establishment.  And establishment that encourages the raping of everyone.  

Nirvana had wanted to play "Rape Me" during its performance at the 1992 MTV Video Music Awards. While MTV initially told the band they could play any song they wanted, the network later insisted that the group play "Smells Like Teen Spirit" instead. Hours before the show, Nirvana refused to play. However, due to concerns that the network could boycott other artists on the group's label if the group refused to play the show, Nirvana ultimately settled on performing its then-latest single "Lithium". At the start of the performance, Cobain started playing and singing "Rape Me" instead; he said he did so "just to give [MTV] a little heart palpitation". Panicked, MTV was moments away from switching from the live performance to a commercial when the band stopped playing "Rape Me" and started playing "Lithium".[3]

_Appreciate your concern
You'll always stink and burn_


It's not about the money, it's about the message noob.


He died because he was fed up with this fucked up corrupt system that sucked his soul dry.  One can only self-medicate to relieve the pain so much.  Don't be an idiot.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I see you are losing your "cool" and resorting to name calling.  Lol.  I also notice that you left this out of your post, "Kurt Cobain conceived "Rape Me" as a life-affirming anti-rape song."


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Fine, you're right, I'm getting frustrated because I believe we are talking about the same thing, but I believe you are being too obtuse to pick up on that fact.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I don't know about that.  Lol.  You believe that women want to be raped?  No, they do not.  Rape "fantasies" are limited to men the women find attractive.  That is not usually the way it goes in a real rape.  Real rape is not pleasant, you get beaten and humiliated in most instances.  It is a tactic of humiliation and degradation.  It doesn't even have much to do with "sex" for most rapists.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I didn't say women "want to be raped."

What I wrote was, "women have rape fantasies."

From 1973 through 2008, nine surveys of women’s rape fantasies have been published. They show that about four in 10 women admit having them (31 to 57 percent) with a median frequency of about once a month. Actual prevalence of rape fantasies is probably higher because women may not feel comfortable admitting them.


For the latest report (Bivona, J. and J. Critelli. “The Nature of Women’s Rape Fantasies: An Analysis of Prevalence, Frequency, and Contents,” Journal of Sex Research (2009) 46:33), psychologists at North Texas University asked 355 college women: How often have you fantasized being overpowered/forced/raped by a man/woman to have oral/vaginal/anal sex against your will?


Sixty-two percent said they’d had at least one such fantasy. But responses varied depending on the terminology used. When asked about being “overpowered by a man,” 52 percent said they’d had that fantasy, the situation most typically depicted in women’s romance fiction. But when the term was “rape,” only 32 percent said they’d had the fantasy. These findings are in the same ballpark as previous reports.


Frequency of rape fantasies varied substantially. Thirty-eight percent of respondents never had them. Of those who did, 25 percent reported such fantasies less than once a year. Thirteen percent had them a few times a year, 11 percent once a month, 8 percent once a week, and 5 percent several times a week. (Twenty-one percent of the respondents said they’d been sexually assaulted in real life.)


Rape fantasies can be either erotic or aversive. In erotic fantasies, the woman thinks: “I’m being forced and I enjoy it.” In aversive fantasies, she thinks: “I’m being forced and I hate it.” Forty-five-percent of the women in the recent survey had fantasies that were entirely erotic. Nine percent were entirely aversive. And 46 percent were mixed.


What do rape fantasies mean? I believe they are no different from any other fantasies. They are neither wrong nor perverted. They imply nothing about one’s mental health or real-life sexual inclinations. They just happen, to somewhere around half of women. Rape or near-rape fantasies are surprisingly common. 
I have rape fantasies. I read it was about control or something but do you know why? I feel pretty embarrassed about it and would never tell anyone (not even my boyfriend of 8 years). |  The Angry Therapist

If you want to pay to see the primary source of the study, or if you are using a University database, knock yourself out.  I'm not making this shit up.  Sorry if facts contradict your feminist world view.
The nature of women's rape fantasies: an analysis of prevalence, frequency, and contents.  - PubMed - NCBI

Do NOT put thoughts in my head, and I will not interpret what these fantasies mean.

If you say women have fantasies that "are limited to men the women find attractive," fine, I'll believe you.  

But, in a civilized society, if you want to get rid of a "culture of rape," it's going to be an uphill battle when half of all women are fantasizing about it. . . . 

One in twenty, several times a week?!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I wonder how many MEN have "rape" fantasies?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



There you go, blaming women.  Fantasies don't mean anything.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Why not say what you think?  Do you think women are actually fantasizing about being punched in the face, beaten up and raped by some guy they are not attracted to and perhaps find disgusting?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

^^^

Because that is what "real" rape is all about.  Power and control.  There is nothing "erotic" about it.


----------



## Dhara (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's someone connecting the dots about what is and isn't being expressed in our culture that indirectly supports rape.  See the examples I listed from a prior article.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yep. We want them all in burkas. Fashionable and sensible attire.

Especially this time of year. 

But we really don't want them in the kitchen.

I prefer mine young, barefoot and pregnant.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Then it is....











Wait for it.....


























Rape!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Where's the straw man?    No straw man.  You said yourself in your other post that things will not get better because women have "rape fantasies" in so many words.  Lol.  You must understand the difference between fantasy and reality.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 16, 2016)

Tilly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


And utterly misunderstands.

We American men are Neanderthals who drag our women into caves and we ply them with alcohol so that we may sexually abuse them while they are passed out.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Well done, you are getting it old fella.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well. . .

It boggles the mind, and I don't understanding it, but I've never claimed to understand women.  But according to the statistics, there have to be a few. . . . .

If there are, I'd say there were sick in the head.  Evolutionary biologists might have a different take on it though.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I seem to remember a recent "scandal" involving sexual abuse involving some high officials in England.  Hmm.  Rape culture?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Raping or being raped?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...


Nope. Only America has a rape culture.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Just one of MANY stories.   

The child sex abuse scandals engulfing Britain


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Both!  Let's face the facts, it isn't women who are going around "raping" people in most instances, and the "rapist" is not aware of the woman's private fantasies, so you were the one with a strawman, I would say.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Tommy!

I already had "it" a long time ago.

But I still prefer my women barefoot and pregnant. 

My wife looks great in her fashionable burka.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Society and popular media in a free society caters to the will of the people.

You are telling me that I am "blaming" groups of people for the way things are.


It sounds more like you are whining or creating arguments about things being the way they are because reality may not conform to the way you think it should be.  We need to investigate why things are the way they are, there are no good guys, there are no bad guys, just explanations for reality.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



And you said that because women have "rape fantasies" that it would be difficult to change things.  THAT is a strawman if I've ever heard one!  Good grief, man!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Commit to something.  Is there a "rape culture" here in America or not?  I say no.  Not many women would want to be raped for real.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Hey, when you are wrong, you are just wrong.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Commit to something.  Is there a "rape culture" here in America or not?  I say no.  Not many women would want to be raped for real.


And every " Man" that I know reject men who rape and abuse woman.

I surely wouldn't be kind if someone plied my daughter with alcohol and took the initiative to have sex.

On the other hand I wouldn't want my daughter accusing someone of raping her after she got drunk and decided to have sex.

You are correct CL 
I don't think there is rape "culture" as Tommy sees in America.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Commit to something.  Is there a "rape culture" here in America or not?  I say no.  Not many women would want to be raped for real.
> ...


OTH, I think Dhara has made some good points.

Western culture and the media uses sex to promote sex in an aggressive form of hyper sadomasochism.   It often crosses the line to please the masses and sends the public mixed messages.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


>



Sooooo . . . women can't be "sexy" without having to worry about being attacked?  I would say that seems to be a problem with the "male psyche."


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...








According to tommy it's ok if the upper crust rape people.  They are the elite don't you know, so the rules don't apply to them.  Typical progressive.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And men need to understand that and keep their hands to themselves.

Keep in mind that this thread is about the culture on Campus.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...


Its still being investigated but everyone knows it happened. Whats your point ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


How have you worked out you stupid fucker ? Why dont you stay off the booze before posting, or ask your carer to sit with you to save making a dick of yourself.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I think that "culture" is do to alcohol, TBH.  Too young to responsibly handle alcohol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



How can you be such a hypocrite by "scolding" America when it is happening in your backyard.  Clean your OWN house.  Worry about what's happening in your own country.  You and your opinions are pretty much irrelevant here in the United States.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Silly girl.The OP is quoting an American article. Its not a contest to see who has the better rape stats you know.


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...








Just giving you a taste of your own medicine old boy.  You absolutely love to misrepresent what people say.  So...how does it feel asshole?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



So, you were saying in your OP?


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...








According to tommy the "great satan", the USA, is the source of all misery in the world.  Violent crime is higher in the UK but he blissfully ignores that so that he can feel superior to us "provincials.  He's a mindless twit who needs to feel better about himself so attacks an entire country to try and feel good.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



What was the point of this whole thread then?  Good grief!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Apparently so.  He's worried about a "rape culture" in the US but is willing to just brush under the rug what is happening with his own.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



So you are just trolling for attention then?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No, I am trying to understand why rape is so prevalent in our so called modern society. It looks like the reason is that male attitudes have not developed beyond the caves. What do you think ?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



What's the title of your thread here?  AMERICA'S rape culture?    Now you are back pedaling from your ignorant accusations of America having some sort of "rape culture" as if rape and bad people do not exist elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Im not back peddling at all. It is obvious that you have an issue.neither of us know if it is better or worse than any other country.
I am amused that it is so important to you that America has less of a problem than the UK. Does that give you some sort of comfort ? If so you need to take a step back and have a think about it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You are the one who started this thread.  Lol.  Perhaps you need to step back and think about it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope. Im pleased that you are happy with the level of rape on campus though.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Well, I'm pleased you're happy with the child sex abuse tolerated and kept secret by your own government officials.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Im not really and I dont think we have heard the half of it. Why are you happy with the state of play in America ?


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...









Exactly.  There is a provable rape culture in the UK with the BBC crowd and the politicians.  They were actually protected from discovery by the authorities.  Tommy ignores that and instead tries to imply that the USA has a rape culture based on innuendo and misrepresentation of facts.  He's a brainless 'tard.


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...









It is demonstrably worse in Europe.  Hell in Cologne the government told the women (over 800 of them) that it was their fault that they were assaulted by the immigrants.  Please show us where over 800 women were assaulted in a single place, in one night, *IN PUBLIC*, and the authorities did nothing to help them.  Go ahead taint.  Show us where that happened in the good ole USA.


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...










Not what she stated at all silly boy.  But you knew that didn't you.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


What am I ignoring you thick fucker ? What are you defending ?


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








Yes, you are happy with the fact that rape is far more tolerated in your country (at the official level, especially when it's young boys who are being attacked, and especially by the elite.  That's why you ignore your problems at home and spout crap about the USA.

As they say in your neck of the woods... Piss off.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


800 my arse. you read too much right wing media. At least you can read though.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 16, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


lol. Funny post. Geaux is a steaming pile


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 16, 2016)

Rape in MURICA has been defined down to perceived  indiscretions


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well I have said that it concerns me.And the Uk government has commissioned several enquiries into this and several prominent figures are already in jail. However you are happy to defend a campus rape culture. Why is that ?


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...









*Define campus rape culture and tell us where I have supported it little troll.

Here's what the Guardian had to say about it. *

"A recent _Guardian_ blog describes university as a ‘toxic environment’ for women, dominated by an ‘insidious rape culture’; a ‘world of sexual assault, objectification and harassment’. Reports of vulnerable young women having to run the gauntlet of a university campus rife with ‘rape culture’ abound in both the UK and America."

*This is where you stop and make your stupid allegations.  The remainder has a bit more bearing on BOTH countries, and the female experience at university....*

"Let’s be absolutely clear: there is no epidemic of rape in universities. Very few articles cite any statistics to support the assertion that rape is prevalent on campus. Those that do rely on national crime statistics; recently released data suggests that in the UK in the year 2012-13 there were, on average, 22 recorded incidents of rape per 100,000 members of the adult population. This would equate to just over four recorded rapes at a typical university. This is obviously four too many, but it is hardly testament to any sort of widespread ‘rape culture’. Rape Crisis, a UK charity that supports women and girls who have suffered from sexual violence, claims that in 90 per cent of rape cases women know their attackers, and that 52 per cent of women suffering serious sexual violence were attacked by their partners. The validity of applying such national statistics to a student population, which is generally young and living away from old networks of family and friends, needs to be questioned."


*That paragraph applies equally well to the USA.  But, it doesn't conform to your pandering so you ignore it.  In other words little troll.  Your meme is false and you are a complete ass for attempting to push it.*

There is no ‘rape culture’ at British universities


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







Where have you said it "concerns" you?   You have gone to great lengths to ignore it while pushing your false meme.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Don't forget about that problem I mentioned with the female psyche too.  Ownership, try taking some.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Why are you so keen to deflect the issue ? Does it make you feel a better person ? It doesnt, it just makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## Toro (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Will This Strategy Finally Put an End to Sexual Assault on US College Campuses?
> Why are women treated like this  ?
> 
> Is it because of pornography or how people are brought up ?



It's because of socialism.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No one is defending rape in America.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The idiot calling someone else an idiot! 

That's rich.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 16, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Whats REALLY rich is a n00b posting a content-free, ad hom.   A maude will, no doubt, call you out on that post haste


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 17, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Thank you for your concern. I will keep that in mind. Nice to know the veterans of this site are looking out for the newbie.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 17, 2016)

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



so a little rape is fine as long as it does not get outta hand?


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Wow. That was obviously not what he was saying.

Why don't you try responding to what he actually said?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 17, 2016)

he is saying the us has a minor rape culture? or what?  our rape isnt as bad as theirs ....do explain


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> he is saying the us has a minor rape culture? or what?  our rape isnt as bad as theirs ....do explain




He is saying that American does NOT have a rape culture.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


If you were concerned about 'rape in modern society', why start a thread entitled 'Americas rape culture'? And where are your threads on the Rotherham rape and paedo rings? Where are your threads on the Cologne sex assaults and rapes? Where are your threads on Sweden? On Europe? Why have you continuously played down these issues? Why did you liken the Cologne sex attacks and rapes to football fans shouting 'get yer tits out'?  Why do you think people cannot see right through you to your rampant trolling anti-American hypocrisy?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 17, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Why,why,why.............. - if you cant be honest I cant engage with you. Neo nazis arent to my taste anyway.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


There was dishonesty in that post?

Would you kindly direct me to the dishonesty? You know us Americans. We seriously lack comprehension skills.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



He won't reply.

He just says shit. It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


He will. But only with a snarky reply. One where we misunderstand and are neo- something or other.

I like pulling Tommy's chain.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...



He wouldn't reply to me. Maybe I'm meaner to him than you?


----------



## Tilly (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


So says the Welsh commie who is allegedly perturbed by rape in America but who started a thread opining that a European female politician should have had a brick thrown in her face rather than the cake that was actually thrown at her.  
So says the Welsh commie who proudly admits to physically attacking English men and enjoying it. 
So says the Welsh commie who thinks football chanting is on a par with rape when the rapists are muslim immigrants. 
So says the Welsh commie who wants to protect US uni students from hearing right wing views. 
So says the Welsh commie who insists that Isis ARE NO WORSE than the US and UK gvmnts.  
So says the Welsh commie who voted to ban Trump from the UK.
So says the Welsh commie who seems to think he has a single shred of credibility on this message board. Lol.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You prefer neo fascism.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Tommy knows I have him pegged. Right from the beginning.
Tommy only knows what he sees here about Americans and what is offered from the pink news he reads.

I could be mean but I got a feeling his health is failing.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 17, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...





Yousaidwhat said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


She misrepresents,she quotes out of context and is fundamentally dishonest.  
The subtext of her crap is that I am some kind of apologist for crimes committed by muslims in Europe. its a nonsense.
All I have done is pointed out that because some muslims have committed crimes it does not mean that all muslims are guilty. I have also pointed out that a large number of the allegations are made up. 
Tilly is an islamophobe and a bit limited intellectually.Those who support her are probably the same.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You have defended the ideological construct that led to the coverup of the Rotherham Rape Ring.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Apr 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Looks like Tommy is not an innocent bystander. Gonna have to do some research.

At this time my scorn concerns his attitude toward my fellow Americans. I have seen his defense of an out of control religious sect and the utilization of their religion to justify sexual deviants.

At least I can get a response from him. How truthful? Not quite sure.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 17, 2016)

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


No I havent. Why do you make things up ?


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I know someone who is an Islamophobe as well. Ugly trait to broad brush an entire group. Tilly


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Yes, you have.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 17, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Now ask Tammy to prove I have EVER done so.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 17, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


You are falling for tommys strawman. It's how he deflects from the issue at hand and avoids condemning criminals who happen to be Muslim. He pretends someone has said 'all Muslims', and goes off on that tangent. So, rather than just accept his lies, ask him to prove I've ever said 'ALL Muslims are guilty'.


----------



## westwall (Apr 17, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...








Follow your own advice dottie.  You and your fellow progs like good ol taint here, do that crap all of the time.


----------



## westwall (Apr 17, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








Where oh where did I ever say that 'bones?  I expect better from you.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 17, 2016)

Since Tommy has declared America has a rape culture, I suppose incidences such as the following must be all to familiar to Americans?

*Migrant rape fears spread across Europe: Women told not to go out at night alone after assaults carried out in Sweden, Finland, Germany, Austria and Switzerland amid warnings gangs are co-ordinating attacks*

*Sweden has issued warnings to women to be wary of potential attacks *
*15 young women have reported being groped by men in Kalmar, Sweden*
*Austrian police have come under fire after claims attacks were covered-up*
*Finnish police say they have information that the attacks are co-ordinated*
*Vienna's police chief advises women not to go out on the streets alone*
*Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers relieved of his duties over handling of New Year's Eve sex attacks *
By TOM WYKE and JAY AKBAR FOR MAILONLINE and ULF ANDERSSON IN SWEDEN FOR MAILONLINE and NICK FAGGE AND SARA MALM IN COLOGNE FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 16:16, 8 January 2016 | UPDATED: 04:52, 1 February 2016

Finnish police warn of plans by migrants to commit sexual assaults

*Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds*

Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News

*Jimmy Savile sexual abuse scandal*

Jimmy Savile sexual abuse scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Professionals blamed Oxfordshire girls for their sexual abuse, report finds*
Serious case review says mindset that girls were ‘difficult’ allowed gang rape to continue, with victims perhaps totalling more than 370

Professionals blamed Oxfordshire girls for their sexual abuse, report finds

*Rotherham Council And Police Want Powers To Ban Anti-Child Rape Protests*

Rotherham Council And Police Want Powers To Ban Anti-Child Rape Protests - Breitbart*/*
*The Westminster child abuse ‘coverup’: how much did MPs know?*
Claims that the establishment covered up a paedophile ring at the heart of Westminster are finally being investigated, decades after rumours first surfaced. Michael White, who was a parliamentary reporter at the time, asks veteran politicians why no one wanted to believe the worst

The Westminster child abuse ‘coverup’: how much did MPs know?



*Rotherham: In the face of such evil, who is the racist now?*
*The Yorkshire town where 1,400 girls have been sexually abused by Asian men is a byword for depravity – all because people wouldn’t rock the multicultural boat*

Let’s start with a riddle. If South Yorkshire Police can mount a raid on Sir Cliff Richard’s home in pursuit of evidence linked to a single allegation of child sex abuse 30 years ago, why were South Yorkshire Police incapable of pursuing multiple allegations against multiple men who raped 1,400 children over 16 years?

One thousand four hundred. Consider the weight of that number, feel its tragic heft. Picture 50 junior-school classes of* little girls in Rotherham*, once a respectable northern town, now a byword for depravity. We have seen child-grooming cases before, but the disgusting stories revealed in the report by Professor Alexis Jay amount to evidence of abuse on an industrial scale.

Men of Pakistani heritage treated white girls like toilet paper. They picked children up from schools and care homes and trafficked them across northern cities for other men to join in the fun. They doused a 15-year-old in petrol and threatened to set her alight should she dare to report them. They menaced entire families and made young girls watch as they raped other children.

These truly horrible things happened in our country – not in the distant, cruel past, but as recently as last year. All but one of the perpetrators were Muslims of Pakistani heritage who would have related to Cliff’s hit, Living Doll.....
Rotherham: In the face of such evil, who is the racist now?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 17, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I still cannot believe that you actually made this statement.  What a sick way of looking at things.  

"The reason it is tolerated, is because many women have rape fantasies.  If they didn't, it wouldn't be tolerated."


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 17, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And Dhara, you agree with this?  WTF?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 17, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



And what do the women say?  That they never "tell anyone about it."  So how are they contributing to this imaginary "rape culture?"  Seems like you are the one blaming women for a "rape culture."


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



But you have no problems at all with making allegations about American "rape culture."  WTH is the matter with you?  Look in your backyard before you go sticking your nose into countries that actually DO prosecute rapists and don't protect child molesters.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 17, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Weird old man.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...




Did you even read this post?



Dhara said:


> What is rape culture?
> 
> *Rape culture is…*
> 
> ...



Did you not only read that post, but follow up and research what happened to every victim?  Did you look into every story, and find multiple points of view and try to understand each story?

I did.  I think Dhara did too.

I think she understands what I was trying to get at.   I think she also may have had a similar experiences as I have had.

Let me give you an example. . . 


Did you watch that?  That's not men reporting that story.  Oh sure, you can say it was men's idea to produce that story, but women agreed to cover it that way.  Where the hell was their integrity?  I'll tell you where it was.

Those two boys were alpha males, so they agreed.  And from your attitude on rape and this issue, YOU WOULD HAVE TOO!  They went there and agree to cover it the way they were told to, b/c they could sympathize with alpha males.  If they had been "some sweaty fat disgusting dude", would they have agreed to cover it that way?  



Probably not.

And I wonder, if the girl they had been with, had she been 18, would it had even gone to trial?

These female journalists in the ruling class media establishment are the ones covering the story, and it's all right, or at least, not that bad, for alpha males to rape.  You said so yourself.



ChrisL said:


> Women might have "rape fantasies" about men THEY desire.  Lol.  They don't really want to experience a REAL rape from some sweaty fat disgusting dude.



Obviously we should feel bad for these poor boys.  

You watch TV, and TV has done it's trick on you because of THESE TYPES OF WOMEN.  It's because of women's romance novels and fiction where over 50% of the lead character gets raped, seriously, but then eventually causes her rapist to fall in love with her.

This is what our culture sanctions.  And it's not just because of men, it's also because of women.  It's something deep down, almost primal.  I don't claim to understand it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Obviously you are confusing fiction and fantasy with REALITY.  Not unusual phenomenon to see around these parts.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I didn't watch your video yet.  Maybe later, but your "alpha male" stuff is just totally silly.  A REAL man would not ever rape a woman.  They wouldn't have to.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm not going to argue with you.  You wanted to know why I hypothesized for the existence of why our culture and our species tolerates aggressive sex.  There you go.  If you won't look beyond the headlines and free your mind, I can't help you.

It looks to me, you just want to play the blame game and be the victim, rather than LOOK for the reason why things are the way they are.


I'm not confusing fantasy and fiction with anything, I'm aware of where it comes from, it's roots and the results.  Apparently you wish to remain in denial, and  create an oppressive regime, rather than address the real issues.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



There is a big difference between aggressive "willing" sex to which both parties consent and a rape.


----------

